

A Few Useful Things to Know About Machine Learning (pdf) - wqfeng
http://homes.cs.washington.edu/~pedrod/papers/cacm12.pdf

======
3KWA
link points to ACM premium content ... original PDF:
<http://homes.cs.washington.edu/~pedrod/papers/cacm12.pdf>

